# Revision uni knee arthroplasty to total knee arthroplasty



## sxcoder1 (Feb 13, 2017)

I wanted to use 27487-52, however my LCD medical necessity dx codes only list complication codes.  Osteoarthritis, pain, or even "other" complication are not listed.  None of the complication codes are appropriate since the patient now has osteoarthritis in other compartment.  Anyone else run into this situation for Medicare?


----------



## martnel (Feb 17, 2017)

I haven't, but could you use Z96.651/2 as primary, and then M17.11/2 as secondary?


----------



## sxcoder1 (Feb 20, 2017)

No, the Z96 series is not allowed as a primary code.  The only primary codes allowed are the complication prosthetic codes.  Thanks anyway!  I think we're just going to use 27447-22, along with my osteoarthritis dx code.


----------

